# widest i can go on stock 18s??



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys im sure u kno but the stock 235's dont really bite much of the road for a car that has 400+ horsepower:rofl: i figured since my tires are bound to wear out soon, i should start lookin for a solution hahah. im considering a whole new set of wheels and tires, black AZA Z1's with a chrome lip :cool, if i go that route itll be 18s all the way around with 245s in front and 275s in the rear(im aware of the offsets and that ill have to roll the rear fenders). if i dont go that route im considering widening the tires on the stock 18s, if possible, wat is the widest i can go without rubbing or making the cars tires look swollen hahah and also, will widening the tires help out with handling at all, just wondering?

thanx for any help guy :seeya:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

255 is as wide as you d want to go on the stock 8" wheel. If you go wider the tire will be to wide for the wheel. People cram 275s on and the dont rub but there not getting a good contact patch due to the tire being to wide. Then they wonder why they wear out the center  Any time you go with a bigger tire you ll get better handling and traction.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thanx alot 06gto!! ill go with the 255s on the stock wheels


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

will i have strut rubbing problems running 255s all the way around?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats a good question. I have 245s up front now and have a decent amount of room so im going to go with 255s next time. every goats different though. theres plenty of pics on ls1gto.com of people running 265s up front on stock 18s with minimal clearance. i dont think mine has enough room for that so im going to go with 255s to play it safe.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah ill stick with the 255s lol i just have to cross my fingers an hope those arent too wide!! hahahah


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Before you do order em make sure you take a look at the fronts and make sure you have the extra !0mm on each side for the 255s. If not go with the 245s up front.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

how do i check that? align the wheels straight then get under the car and look or do i turn the wheels left or right, then check?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

it'd be best to have two people check. one inside to turn the wheel and one watching for clearance through the whole lock to lock turning. take suspension travel into consideration too. 245 might be you best bet as 255 might be to close for the fronts. 255 will be great out back. if you think you can fit 255s on all four that'd be be great cause you can still rotate'em. if that looks too big maybe 245s all around so you can still rotate.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thanx for the help '06 and yeah ill try to check the clearence haha do i just kneel down next to the wheel as my buddy turns the wheel to see or how do i check em, probably a really dumb question lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Kneel, lay, crawl your going to have to do it all to check all the angles. your going to get dirty. make sure you have the vehicle on the ground when doing this to get a good idea. remember if you going up 10mm in size your looking for 5mm on each side. if your going up 20mm in size then your looking for 10mm on both sides.


----------

